
Stanford trials basing its introductory CS courses on JavaScript instead of Java - rmason
http://www.stanforddaily.com/2017/02/28/cs-department-updates-introductory-courses/
======
edblarney
I don't think this is a good idea.

It's easy to write JS once you have the basics of Java. Not the other way
around.

I find that the 'loose' nature of JS, combined with the very odd/unique
prototype-chain paradigm makes for a ton of bad habits.

When I refactored a project from JS to Typescript - beyond the obvious typing
issues, I realized how poorly I was doing some things and was rather forced
into a tighter compliance by the new paradigm, though not just a strictly
typing issue.

I think Java is a really great all round language for learning - you don't get
caught up in some ugly things that C/C++ exposes, meaning you can 'get going'
and learn concepts without the hurdles.

Python might be another better learning language, in fact, maybe the best for
algorithmic stuff.

